

Seeking entrepreneurial graphic designer in Chicago - bezeichnung

We are two University of Chicago graduates looking for a Chicago-based graphic designer to be a co-founder at our site, langolab.com. We need someone who is a real graphic design ninja. If you have a deep and uncanny connection with branding, usability, and web graphic design, if you have an entrepreneurial spirit, and if you would like to conspire with us to make the site a success then this might be the perfect opportunity for you. Please contact me off-list if this sounds interesting: join("adam", "@", "8planes", ".com").<p>For more information about langolab.com, please check out our blog, http://blog.langolab.com. You might want to see in particular these two posts: http://blog.langolab.com/2008/11/things-foreign-language-teachers-can.html and http://blog.langolab.com/2008/11/picture-game.html . We have at this point a relatively clear idea of the audience/market we're dealing with, and we think there's a clear path to making the project profitable.<p>Please only reply if you're located in Chicago.
======
fbbwsa
wait, you didn't include a way to contact you.

i tried emailing to: join("adam", "@", "8planes", ".com")

but my email client returned an error.

~~~
bezeichnung
Huh, that's weird. I typically receive emails at this address. Please try
aduston at gmail.

